# When to vary brew temp?



## Nimhbus (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I've stepped up from a Gaggia classic to a Rocket R58 - and am getting much more consistent results, which i'm pleased about. However, I'm still not getting fantastic results, and would like to know some guidelines on playing with brew temperature, now i have that facility.

As a working example, I'm currently using HasBeans Rwanda Red Bourbon, which they note as being quite chocolately. I have had a hint of that taaste, but am not really getting it consistently. The espresso is decent, fairly balanced, not too bitter or sour, but not singing.

Brew temp is currently 105c, which apparently gives a group temp of 92 c. I can raise this on the R58 up to 96.2c, or down to 90.8c ( in steps).

Any thoughts would be welcome on what effects varying the temp would achieve.

Cheers

James

EDIT : actually it's BURUNDI RUHORA WASHED BOURBON!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi what grinder do you have it paired with also? What dose and extraction are you using for that bean ?


----------



## Nimhbus (Feb 12, 2013)

Eureka mignon; 18g into 28g in around 25-26 seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nimhbus said:


> Eureka mignon; 18g into 28g in around 25-26 seconds.


Do you feel that you not hitting the tasting notes just on this bean or all around currently?


----------



## Nimhbus (Feb 12, 2013)

all round, really - I've only had the machine a week and am finding my feet. I seem to have good 'control', in so far as I get a good pour fromm my bottomless filter and i can tweak the grind to give the correct timing easily enough, but the magic doesn't quite happen!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Youll need a longer extraction than that for the choc notes. Try 28-32 seconds sticking @92


----------



## Nimhbus (Feb 12, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Youll need a longer extraction than that for the choc notes. Try 28-32 seconds sticking @92


Ok - so finer grind, still aiming for 28g out?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, see how you get on


----------



## Nimhbus (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, will give it a try - thanks!

I'm none the wiser as to how using temperature works though


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As a very very general guide too bitter lower the temp too sour or acidic raise the temp.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lower temperature can actually soften acidity IMO. Baring in mind when I say acidity I dont mean under-extraction


----------



## Nimhbus (Feb 12, 2013)

ok, i'm doing the longer extraction time. i had one good one, and the notes sang out, but then i had to unjam the grinder and lost the exact setting. been chasing it down again, but it's pretty bitter. This is so frustrating! I'm wondering if imprecise dosing might account for the variation - my scales are digital, but not fine coffee ones. I've ordered some, but am awaiting them..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nimhbus said:


> ok, i'm doing the longer extraction time. i had one good one, and the notes sang out, but then i had to unjam the grinder and lost the exact setting. been chasing it down again, but it's pretty bitter. This is so frustrating! I'm wondering if imprecise dosing might account for the variation - my scales are digital, but not fine coffee ones. I've ordered some, but am awaiting them..


A dose of plus or minus 0.2-3G can make a difference in extraction times and taste , so if you scales or rounding to the nearest gram ( as opposed to 0.1g ) then this will make a difference in fine tuning your tastes .


----------



## Nimhbus (Feb 12, 2013)

yes, they are rounding. oh well, better wait for the latest bit of kit to arrive i guess.


----------

